# FS: 125 gallon reef tank with 55 gallon sump/refugium



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

im bored and want to sell my 125 gallon reef tank.. it has a 55 gallon sump tank with refugium on one third of it and the other end third is the skimmer and bubble defuser and it has a lower middle return section..it comes with all the live rock and corals and fish and led lights and t5 light and also a 3 light 250 watt each metal halide system that im not currently using.. it also comes with n auto top up unit and a digital aquatics reed keeper lite.. 2 protein skimmers, it has a umm.. what is it called.. agh.. you put charcoal or whatever in it and it is connected to a small power head to pump through it..i cant remember..anyway ya its completely running and comes with everything.. all my chems and test kits and refractometer etc.. you have to see it to appreciate.. its a nice piece.. the burgundy oak is real nice..i wanted to get some mp 40's and 3 ai sol's..and a uv filter.. but never got around to it..my well water is high in phosphate so im battling algae constantly and it gets old filling the 3 18 liter water jugs from the store every week.. just tired of doing it..if i could hook up an r/o system i would but i cant so.. im sure you can figure out how much money im into this for so.. im asking a fraction of what it cost me.. im asking a cool $1000 cash..let me know if you need any more pics or info.. thanks.oh and it has a large fox face, a queen trigger, a grouper, a coral beauty, a big eyed squirrel fish, a large green wrasse.. can't remember what its actually called..had a cool purple and orange reef lobster which hid alot but i havnt seen it for a long time so it may be dead.. not sure.. I AM NOT PARTING THIS OUT!


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

*125 gallon reef tank with 55 gallon sump/refugium fs*

im bored and want to sell my 125 gallon reef tank.. it has a 55 gallon sump tank with refugium on one third of it and the other end third is the skimmer and bubble defuser and it has a lower middle return section..it comes with all the live rock and corals and fish and led lights and t5 light and also a 3 light 250 watt each metal halide system that im not currently using.. it also comes with n auto top up unit and a digital aquatics reed keeper lite.. 2 protein skimmers, it has a umm.. what is it called.. agh.. you put charcoal or whatever in it and it is connected to a small power head to pump through it..i cant remember..anyway ya its completely running and comes with everything.. all my chems and test kits and refractometer etc.. you have to see it to appreciate.. its a nice piece.. the burgundy oak is real nice..i wanted to get some mp 40's and 3 ai sol's..and a uv filter.. but never got around to it..my well water is high in phosphate so im battling algae constantly and it gets old filling the 3 18 liter water jugs from the store every week.. just tired of doing it..if i could hook up an r/o system i would but i cant so.. im sure you can figure out how much money im into this for so.. im asking a fraction of what it cost me.. im asking a cool $1000 cash..let me know if you need any more pics or info.. thanks.oh and it has a large fox face, a queen trigger, a grouper, a coral beauty, a big eyed squirrel fish, a large green wrasse.. can't remember what its actually called..had a cool purple and orange reef lobster which hid alot but i havnt seen it for a long time so it may be dead.. not sure..


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

bump new pics. oh and dimensions are 6 feet by 18 inches front to back and 2 feet deep.


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

bump.. anyone.. make me an offer..!!


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

bump.. come on..


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

bump.. whats up.. no one wants a full running system..


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

ill give you a 100 bucks for bare tank.


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

omg pretty sure i said im not parting it out


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Dylan said:


> ill give you a 100 bucks for bare tank.


how insulting to the o/p. sorry to go off topic in your thread, but really?????????????


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

come on.. nobody wants a perfectly running tank..??


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Agh if I had a $1000 dollars I would bye right now come on you guys this is a great deal


Sent from NASA


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I'm pretty interested on your tank. Can you pm me a nr to reach you at? I'm located in Langley as well. Love to see it. Thanks


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks jona.. and its obo!


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

sold $950!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Somebody got a HOAD!!! on that set up.


----------



## mikeymic (Mar 9, 2011)

What are you wanting out of it??


----------

